# Scaffolding mystery?



## mifletzet (Sep 14, 2020)

This is Buckingham Palace in 1913 totally saturated with scaffolding using the then new "Scaffixer" coupling device. Standardised tubular steel pipe scaffolding became used worldwide soon after.





Before that rickete wooden scaffolding was held together by far less robust and stable rope, according to the narrative.

Are we to believe that all previous buildings in history, some hundreds of feet high and of awkward complex shapes, were built by skinny little workers manually hauling up very dangerous heavy masonry on rickety rope-held scaffolding?!

Or were the workers bigger and stronger than us, or given Divine/angelic/demonic/magical.ET/unknown technological assistance?

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-03 22:49:49Reaction Score: 6


Iron scaffolding could be a bit older than _they tell us_.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-09-03 23:37:21Reaction Score: 2


They use bamboo in SE Asia, to the moon. Yes, dudes are dying every day falling off them, but they have no issue using scaffolding. The western civilization has lost the guts to do this.

Daily Mail story, but it still tells the story.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2019-11-02 20:50:05Reaction Score: 3






This is the mass of scaffolding needed today just to attend to the _surface trim_ of the Statue of Liberty and the Capitol Building. In the bamboo-less west. could the ancients have built eg Thaxted Church, the Colossus of Rhodes or the Lighthouse of Alexandria, without recourse to _any_ scaffolding by techniques unknown to us?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-11-02 21:18:44Reaction Score: 1


I was using steel scaffolding from 1988 in the shipyard and steel staging. Kwik Rig aluminium scaffolding arrived in the mid nineties.
The wooden scaffolds went up on the building in the same way tower cranes do today.
There was no health and safety industry in the eighties, common sense and skill were the norm.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-11-02 21:33:49Reaction Score: 3


This here is _allegedly_ 1848.

And here is _1870 iron scaffolding_.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2020-08-15 22:55:55Reaction Score: 2


Scaffolding from the suspicious 1907 Jamestown Exposition, looking very marginal


----------

